# wicd doesn't automatically connect at startup [solved]

## samo

Hello,

after updating from wicd-1.5.9-r1 to wicd-1.6.2.2 my wireless connection isn't automatically connected at startup. The log file looks like this:

```
# cat /var/log/wicd/wicd.log

2009/12/13 18:04:46 :: ---------------------------

2009/12/13 18:04:46 :: wicd initializing...       

2009/12/13 18:04:46 :: ---------------------------

2009/12/13 18:04:46 :: wicd is version 1.6.2.2 463

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: setting backend to external

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: trying to load backend external

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: successfully loaded backend external

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: WARNING: No path found for udhcpc   

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: WARNING: No path found for gksudo   

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: WARNING: No path found for resolvconf

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: trying to load backend external      

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: successfully loaded backend external 

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: WARNING: No path found for udhcpc    

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: WARNING: No path found for gksudo    

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: WARNING: No path found for resolvconf

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: Couldn't detect a wireless interface.

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: setting wireless interface wlan0     

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: automatically detected wired interface eth0

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: setting wired interface eth0               

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: setting wpa driver wext                    

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: setting use global dns to True             

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: setting global dns                         

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: global dns servers are 208.67.222.222 None None

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: domain is None                                 

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: search domain is None                          

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops False                                                                                

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: found wired_connect_mode in configuration 1               

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: Setting dhcp client to 2                                  

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: Wireless configuration file found...                      

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: Wired configuration file found...                         

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...                      

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: chowning configuration files root:root...                 

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: Using wireless interface...wlan0                          

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: Using wired interface...eth0                              

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: scanning start                                            

2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: ifconfig wlan0 up                                         

2009/12/13 18:04:48 :: iwlist wlan0 scan                                         

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: hidden                                                    

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: scanning done                                             

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found 4 networks:                                         

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found afterscript in configuration None                   

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found psk in configuration 4257db0781fb42cf15f630a16cb9221764ae7818ee4b33d4ec4d1407cb8e9601                                                

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None          

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found netmask in configuration 255.255.255.0              

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found key in configuration password                    

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None           

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found gateway in configuration 192.168.178.1              

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found use_global_dns in configuration 1                   

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found disconnect in configuration None                    

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found use_settings_globally in configuration 0            

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found use_static_dns in configuration 1                   

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found ip in configuration 192.168.178.22                  

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found beforescript in configuration None                  

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found enctype in configuration wpa                        

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found automatic in configuration True                     

2009/12/13 18:04:52 :: found essid in configuration Gentoo                       

2009/12/13 18:04:53 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/13 18:04:53 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/13 18:04:58 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/13 18:04:58 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/13 18:05:03 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/13 18:05:03 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/13 18:05:08 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/13 18:05:08 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/13 18:05:13 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/13 18:05:13 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/13 18:05:18 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/13 18:05:18 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/13 18:05:23 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/13 18:05:23 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/13 18:05:28 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/13 18:05:28 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/13 18:05:32 :: iwconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/13 18:05:33 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/13 18:05:33 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/13 18:05:38 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/13 18:05:38 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/13 18:05:43 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/13 18:05:43 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/12/13 18:05:48 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/12/13 18:05:48 :: ifconfig wlan0

2009/12/13 18:05:53 :: ifconfig eth0

2009/12/13 18:05:53 :: ifconfig wlan0
```

After startup I can manually connect.

Does someone have an idea what wrong?

RegardsLast edited by samo on Mon Dec 14, 2009 11:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## turudd

I hate being the one to ask the obvious, but have you double checked in the wicd configuration that your wireless is set to connect automatically when wicd is started?

----------

## cassiol

hello..

wicd not detect you wireless interface 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: Couldn't detect a wireless interface. 
> 
> 

 

and set wlan0 with wireless interface

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2009/12/13 18:04:47 :: setting wireless interface wlan0      
> 
> 

 

wlan0 is your wireless interface? if not, please configure your wireless interface, in wicd.conf 

dbus and hal are set too startup with gentoo?

if that no solve your trouble, please post again

----------

## turudd

Along with what cassiol said, I know when I installed I had to set the init script to need dbus and hald so that wicd would only run after those two services had started.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig 

# cat /etc/init.d/wicd

```

----------

## jowr

I see the same thing, but wicd instead simply refuses to connect to the wireless AP unless I delete wireless-settings.conf and restart wicd.

----------

## samo

I will start from the end:

```
# ifconfig -a

eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:2f:d5:e4:b3

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:22 Basisadresse:0x2000

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:11:2f:d5:ff:75

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17

lo        Protokoll:Lokale Schleife

          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:98 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:98 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0

          RX bytes:10420 (10.1 KiB)  TX bytes:10420 (10.1 KiB)

wlan0     Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:1c:4a:fa:00:d5

          inet Adresse:192.168.178.22  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:596 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1365 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:282150 (275.5 KiB)  TX bytes:165640 (161.7 KiB)

wmaster0  Protokoll:UNSPEC  Hardware Adresse 00-1C-4A-FA-00-D5-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:"Gentoo"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:1C:4A:4F:9E:F9

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:202F-9637-A17A-B0CB-E2A6-1158-E318-AE09 [2]

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=33/70  Signal level=-77 dBm  Noise level=-91 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
# cat /etc/init.d/wicd

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

opts="start stop restart"

WICD_DAEMON=/usr/sbin/wicd

WICD_PIDFILE=/var/run/wicd/wicd.pid

depend() {

        need dbus

}

start() {

        ebegin "Starting wicd daemon"

        "${WICD_DAEMON}" >/dev/null 2>&1

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping wicd daemon"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --pidfile "${WICD_PIDFILE}"

        eend $?

}
```

```
# cat /etc/wicd/wireless-settings.conf

[00:1C:4A:4F:9E:F9]

afterscript = None

bssid = 00:1C:4A:4F:9E:F9

postdisconnectscript = None

quality = 48

gateway = 192.168.178.1

use_global_dns = 1

strength = -76

disconnect = None

encryption = True

bitrates = 24 Mb/s

ip = 192.168.178.22

beforescript = None

hidden = False

channel = 1

essid = Gentoo

psk = 4257db0781fb42cf15f630a16cb9221764ae7818ee4b33d4ec4d1407cb8e9601

has_profile = True

netmask = 255.255.255.0

key = <modified>

predisconnectscript = None

enctype = wpa

use_settings_globally = 0

use_static_dns = 1

encryption_method = WPA2

mode = Master

automatic = True
```

dbus is started before wicd, but hald is only started in runlevel 3 after wicd

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, change to that :

```

# nano /etc/init.d/wicd 

```

```

depend() {

                need dbus

                need hald

}

```

And restart your box.

----------

## samo

After the modification wicd is started after dbus and hald, but the wireless connection isn't still automatically started

```
# cat /var/log/wicd/wicd.log

2009/12/14 23:36:28 ::                    

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: wicd initializing...

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: ---------------------------

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: wicd is version 1.6.2.2 463

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: setting backend to external

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: trying to load backend external

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: successfully loaded backend external

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: WARNING: No path found for udhcpc   

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: WARNING: No path found for gksudo   

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: WARNING: No path found for resolvconf

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: trying to load backend external      

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: successfully loaded backend external 

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: WARNING: No path found for udhcpc    

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: WARNING: No path found for gksudo    

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: WARNING: No path found for resolvconf

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: Couldn't detect a wireless interface.

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: setting wireless interface wlan0     

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: automatically detected wired interface eth1

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: setting wired interface eth0               

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: setting wpa driver wext                    

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: setting use global dns to True             

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: setting global dns                         

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: global dns servers are 208.67.222.222 None None

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: domain is None                                 

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: search domain is None                          

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops False                                                                                

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: found wired_connect_mode in configuration 1               

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: Setting dhcp client to 2                                  

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: Wireless configuration file found...                      

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: Wired configuration file found...                         

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...                      

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: chowning configuration files root:root...                 

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: Using wireless interface...wlan0                          

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: Using wired interface...eth0                              

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: scanning start                                            

2009/12/14 23:36:28 :: ifconfig wlan0 up                                         

2009/12/14 23:36:29 :: iwlist wlan0 scan                                         

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: hidden                                                    

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: scanning done                                             

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found 5 networks:                                         

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found afterscript in configuration None                   

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found psk in configuration 

4257db0781fb42cf15f630a16cb9221764ae7818ee4b33d4ec4d1407cb8e9601                                       

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found postdisconnectscript in configuration None          

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found netmask in configuration 255.255.255.0              

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found key in configuration password                    

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found predisconnectscript in configuration None           

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found gateway in configuration 192.168.178.1              

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found use_global_dns in configuration 1                   

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found disconnect in configuration None                    

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found use_settings_globally in configuration 0            

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found use_static_dns in configuration 1                   

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found ip in configuration 192.168.178.22                  

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found beforescript in configuration None                  

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found enctype in configuration wpa                        

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found automatic in configuration True                     

2009/12/14 23:36:33 :: found essid in configuration Gentoo                       

2009/12/14 23:36:34 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/14 23:36:34 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/14 23:36:39 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/14 23:36:39 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/14 23:36:44 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/14 23:36:44 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/14 23:36:49 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/14 23:36:49 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/14 23:36:54 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/14 23:36:54 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/14 23:36:59 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/14 23:36:59 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/14 23:37:04 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/14 23:37:04 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/14 23:37:09 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/14 23:37:09 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/14 23:37:10 :: iwconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/14 23:37:14 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/14 23:37:14 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/14 23:37:19 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/14 23:37:19 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/14 23:37:24 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/14 23:37:24 :: ifconfig wlan0                                            

2009/12/14 23:37:29 :: ifconfig eth0                                             

2009/12/14 23:37:29 :: ifconfig wlan0
```

----------

## samo

Problem is solved. After activating the option "Automatically reconnect on network connection loss" it works.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

